# Canidae, Nature's Variety, AvoDerm or Solid Gold?



## Vivyd (Mar 8, 2013)

I've been looking for a new kibble and so far the best ones I've come across are: 

Nature's Variety Praire Lamb & Oatmeal
AvoDerm Chicken Meal & Brown Rice
Solid Gold MMillennia
Canidae All Life Stages

Does anyone have any experience with any of these? Would you recommend one of them above the others? I looked on dogfoodadvisor.com and they're all 4star dog foods...


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I used to feed Roxie Solid Gold Barking at the Moon. I haven't heard of Millennia. I really liked the food when I was feeding it but I switched to Pure Balance when it came out.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

Dogfoodadvisor is great and all, but it doesn't mean much. There aren't any double blind studies showing that a 4 star food is better than a 6 star food. People on here get passionate about it, but other than emotion, there's not much to back it up. My dog eats AvoDerm. He loves the taste. I can't speak to the others. I can't say that eating one will make a lick of difference.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Vivyd said:


> I've been looking for a new kibble and so far the best ones I've come across are:
> 
> Nature's Variety Praire Lamb & Oatmeal
> AvoDerm Chicken Meal & Brown Rice
> ...


We fed Canidae ALS and felt pretty comfortable with it. We recently switched to Canidae Pure Essentials, which I like a little better and my dog seems to prefer. He had stopped eating his kibble meals altogether before the switch. It's a little costlier, but a solid 5 star food. I would think any of these would be a decent food.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I've only fed the Prairie, my dog had massive poops on it but I know others whose dogs have done well.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

I fed my Bichon Natures Variety for years various ones, mostly all of them at some time or another. He is a Bichon. all of there products were high in calories. I stopped as he needed to loose a few pounds He is now on Annamaet low grain. He is doing well and has lost over 2 pounds since last April. He did fine on it but they have a rabbit one out and they do get there rabbit from China. I will tell you that much and they stand behind there products and the China place. sooo do as you choose.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

We feed Solid Gold. Have for 20 years starting when our Boxer back then was found to have severe poultry, tomatoe allergies (alot of foods use tomatoe pomace)-- we started on the Mmillenia formula (its beef and brown rice)-- which is fine, now though since we are in North America where Bison is sourced, we use the Wolf cub (bison large breed puppy, but the adult formula is Wee Bits for small adult dogs, which my brothers mini schnauzer is on).. I dont need a grain free kibble (I find that grain free tend to use other fillers and there is nothing wrong with some Brown rice IMHO)...... and we give whole raw eggs and other raw items to supplement as well....
Our dogs have been, 2 boxers, now a giant schnauzer, a bernese mt dog, and a new 10 1/2 week old great pyrenees/ anatolian puppy (we feed everyone the same formula for convenience but vary the amounts) and everyone is nice and healthy....


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Yes I like solid gold. I would choose that I believe over Nature Variety. I now feed Annamaet. it is a very good food. I would also suggest that one as well to add to the mix.


----------



## TRDmom (Mar 3, 2013)

My three are on Canidae all life stages chicken & rice. The three dogs total about 120 pounds and the 30-pound bag lasts for a month (costs $45 with tax). None of my dogs have any trouble digesting it, have healthy coats and are good weights. My boxer had a couple bald spots and itched a lot when I first got her. I blame that on diet (not sure what it was) because her coat is great now! I also give my dogs raw meat. Not as much as they used to, but I think its good to add that from time to time (especially for dogs on kibble diets).


----------



## Vivyd (Mar 8, 2013)

I ended up getting AvoDerm Chicken & Brown Rice. All the other brands were out of the 15pound bags....and I've only got 35pounds of dog in total. I think if I got one of the 30pound bags it would start going stale before they finish it all. I ordered the 15pound bag online, but when it arrived it was actually four 2kg bags. So I ended with a bit more than I ordered and have to worry about it going stale even less. Lucky me.


----------

